# What's it like to be your dominant function?



## the_cheshire_cat (Mar 22, 2014)

lizw47 said:


> That is such a question a INTP would ask LOL. I'm glad you liked my answer... I know about myers briggs but I honestly haven't paid much attention to the functions piece of any of it. So I had to look up my dominant function to figure out what y'all were talking about
> 
> I've never tried to erase memories before... (is that what hypnotists are for?) And, sure, false memory is definitely a real thing -- you could think the event happened one way and it really happened in a completely different way. the unreliable narrator. I'd like to think most of time I have the story correct


i thought hypnotists get at my subconscious by anesthetizing my conscious. because what we have is a conscious portion that filters stuff. a little different perhaps from erasing memories or switching perspectives.

well, the event certainly happened. perhaps we shouldn't try to poke holes there. but i guess we are saying the observation of the event was different. perhaps i saw the side profile of the person while you saw the frontal profile. none of us gets exactly the same set of impressions about exactly one event. do you feel yours is always the right story? is there a way for someone else to get you to see other sides of the same story, not necessarily to convince you of anything, but to share views?

i think to have such a memory is a boon and a curse.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks so much for everyone's participation! It was informative if nothing else. Feel free to add more at any time. 

Carry on.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Ti is contemplating being a different type entirely while failing to realize that this absent-minded contemplation and analysis is indicative of Ti.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

subtle. I perceive my Fi as rational, logical, because if I never saw my views that way, I'd never take myself seriously. 
instinctive. I don't notice that I'm categorizing things as good and bad, or that I'm forming opinions; it just sort of happens. Occasionally I'll find myself reflecting on the events of the day and judging them; ruminating, more or less, based on my perception of them. internal need to revolt in some way or form against what I feel is unjust. 

it's also dedicated. I'm pursuing wildlife bio. it's a lot of work. but it's worth it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ne for me. I think in symbols and metaphors most of the time. I used to struggle trying to put them in order to make sense of them, until I realized that was futile, and I really didn't need to do so to suck the meaning out of them. I trust my intuition fully. I used to think it was "luck." Now I know better. It is a bunch of mental "shortcut" of sorts. I can apply these "shortcuts" quickly, and adjust them as I go. The drawback is accuracy. Ne isn't accurate, it's "quick and dirty." It gets the job done, but it sacrifices accuracy in order to produce a quicker solution. It is like I am a computer programmer who has developed a very large "code library," which are "snippets" of code I can reuse as needed. I can quickly assemble the code, debug it, and adapt it, as needed, to get the job done. There are probably more elegant ways to get the job done, but mine will nearly always work in the short term. 

If I had to guess, Se is the "mirror" of Ne. It takes more time and deliberation, but produces a much more accurate solution.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> If I had to guess, Se is the "mirror" of Ne. It takes more time and deliberation, but produces a much more accurate solution.


I would say that Se is just as quick and dirty, but in the material realm. It seems to me that what you say about Ne could apply to Se in the material realm....


----------



## AspiretobeYourself (Dec 25, 2014)

Green Girl said:


> INTJs main function is Ni, an subjectiive, irrational function that is not based on logic, but on pattern recognition and associations. INTJs use Te to test their subjective intuitions against the objective world. Hence, they are logical in a way, and rely on it to stay on track, but their internal world is not based on logic.
> 
> Thank you for your input about my type, but I am fairly confident of my personality type. I have used many methods, researched it quite extensively, and consulted with people whose opinion and knowledge I respect to come to my conclusions. I prefer not to derail this thread any further with type speculation.


I don't know what MNiS is talking about, definitely sounds like Ni dom to me. His posts frustrated me when i was reading it. He was probably trolling..


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ferroequinologist said:


> I would say that Se is just as quick and dirty, but in the material realm. It seems to me that what you say about Ne could apply to Se in the material realm....


As you say. I have little experience with Se.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> As you say. I have little experience with Se.


I'll let you hang out with my 10 yr old for a while, and you'll see just how insane it gets. ;-) She exhausts everybody--her school chums, her teacher, her sisters, her mom, and yes, even me. ;-) Actually, we took her out of school--she was too exhausting for them.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

Ni for me. I'm honestly not very aware of it because I identify with it differently than most personality profiles say. It doesn't seem particularly mystic to me. To me, it used to mean daydreaming a lot. Nowadays it's not necessarily daydreaming but actually thinking and wondering about random things. Letting my mind drift over everything and nothing. When it's focused my mind will not stop thinking about this one particular thing until I've learned all I want about and/or understood it completely. It's very hard for me to force my head to stop this process. I'm not sure if that indicates unhealthy use of it or if I need to develop my weaker functions to make it easier (and I am currently trying to figure out how to develop these).
It results in me being stuck in my head a lot of the time. I can't walk down a street without thinking about something, I have to forcefully make my mind go blank so I can fully be in the physical world.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ferroequinologist said:


> I'll let you hang out with my 10 yr old for a while, and you'll see just how insane it gets. ;-) She exhausts everybody--her school chums, her teacher, her sisters, her mom, and yes, even me. ;-) Actually, we took her out of school--she was too exhausting for them.



I'd love to try. I was precisely the same way as a child. ADHD?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Te - it's sometimes difficult to hold back my opinions, but I'm making every effort to cut others some slack & let the little things slide on by rather than needing to point out the obvious.

Choosing my battles & avoiding endless crap.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'd love to try. I was precisely the same way as a child. ADHD?


I wouldn't know. We've never had her tested, and wouldn't. But she's a bit like myself--a bit more lively though. But I just think she's a normal, lively kid who very much lives in the world of the here and lives there right now. She can concentrate on things--like making a puzzle, or drawing something, or something really weird she did the other day. She folded a napkin or something into tiny squares, and proceeded to carefully rip all those squares apart. She wanted the squares for something that I forget now. She can concentrate on what she wants to concentrate on, when she wants--but she usually doesn't want.  She's just fearless and careless.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ferroequinologist said:


> I wouldn't know. We've never had her tested, and wouldn't. But she's a bit like myself--a bit more lively though. But I just think she's a normal, lively kid who very much lives in the world of the here and lives there right now. She can concentrate on things--like making a puzzle, or drawing something, or something really weird she did the other day. She folded a napkin or something into tiny squares, and proceeded to carefully rip all those squares apart. She wanted the squares for something that I forget now. She can concentrate on what she wants to concentrate on, when she wants--but she usually doesn't want.  She's just fearless and careless.



ADHD has been misunderstood, but I'm really not trying to sell you on something. You have to do what you think is best for your child. 

I grew up before the "labels" came along. I was fearless and careless too. And I could concentrate on anything I wanted to as well. I really didn't like being told what I had pay attention to. The more I was pushed to pay attention, the more I pushed back. I have always been extremely curious, independent, creative, intuitive, and clever.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Cool and super interesting


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Whenever anyone says anything, I have to probe them with questions, even if I technically agree with them. My mind instantly explodes with all the possibilities stemming from their statements and I have to follow them. ''Have you considered this? What about this?'' etc. I've been accused of interrogating people, but I'm really just very curious.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Ni.

You're really good at figuring out tiny mysteries. You learn that you can come up with an answer for most situations through intense concentration and all this data you unconsciously absorbed just comes bubbling to the surface.

You notice multiple dynamics of human behavior and pick up on patterns. Understanding basic human drives and motivation becomes second nature.

You're quiet. You take in a shit ton of information yet you still zone out regularly.

You take solace in the accumulation of knowledge: All sorts of it!


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Ti

Obsessed with internal organization. Always checks incoming information with a web of known information to see if it fits; or alters the internal mind map. Gets possessed by ideas. Knows what it doesn't know and obsessively seeks to find the missing link. Does not like when other's conclusions conflict with internal conclusions. Needs to understand. 

Why?

Why should I do that? 

Why does it do that?


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I am constantly assessing my plan and factoring in new information to pad up some of the weaker aspects.

I don't live in the now; I live three years from now.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Fi dom is like having some bad vibe or good vibe radar. Seeing too much in others that you have to look away out of respect.  That's with Ne or even Si remembering what's been iffy in the past.


----------

